

Lessons on Being a Success on Wall St., and Being a Casualty - mitmads
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2013/04/01/lessons-on-being-a-success-on-wall-st-and-being-a-casualty

======
mitmads
"women need sponsors more than mentors. Mentors will offer advice and
guidance; sponsors will actually pull women’s careers along." !!!

